# Hello



## bookfrenzy (Jan 27, 2008)

Hi, I'm a writer myself and I actually stopped by for ideas for my own writing forum. I won't be too active here, but if you'd like you can check out my forum which has 77 members and 5100+ posts.  thewriterscorner.co.nr


----------



## flashgordon (Jan 27, 2008)

Hey bookfrenzy, thanks for the heads up on your forum. Hope you come back.


----------



## bookfrenzy (Jan 27, 2008)

flashgordon said:


> Hey bookfrenzy, thanks for the heads up on your forum. Hope you come back.


 
No problem.  I'll try to come back from time to time.

Just a note:  The Writer's Corner is in need of reviewers.  Join then go to the staff sub-forum of Announcemernts to request a job.


----------



## Shinn (Jan 27, 2008)

Hi bookfrenzy and welcome.


----------



## Nickie (Jan 28, 2008)

Hello to you, and welcome to the forum!


Nickie


----------



## bookfrenzy (Jan 28, 2008)

Thanks for the welcomes.


----------

